# Positive Update



## diva_alicia (Jun 18, 2012)

So I was diagnosed late Spring but have felt like poop for about a year and a half. I met with a couple endos who agreed it was Graves. By the time I got my head around it, I was progressing fast and my liver was already being affected. I started on beta blockers and methimazole. Now after being on meds a few months my free T4 is in the low normal range (wow, I think I like hypER better! LOL) and my TSH is readable (still crazy low, but no longer <0.001.) I have more energy than I did and I can sleep most nights. I am not losing as much hair and my heart rate is better. I'm still having some mood, tummy, and weight issues, but all in good time. I saw an ophthalmologist and aside from dryness and blurriness (no double vision), I have limited to no eye involvement so far.  My endo is amazing and is doing at least four-week blood work checking how I feel, TSH and free T4.  She adjusts accordingly. She recommended a surgeon who actually will do surgery (not send in a resident). For personal reasons I am not comfortable with RAI. I met the surgeon yesterday and LOVE HER!!!! She has done over 2,000 total thyroidectomies, averaging 6-7 per week.  When she walked in she knew why I was not ok with RAI and was completely supportive. We talked about what a resident or fellow would and would not be allowed to do in the room. She spent over an hour with us and we are both very comfy with her. So I'm scheduled for pre-op stuff with my primary care next week and surgery on 2Nov12.  Thank you all so much for your support and stories. You have helped me more than you know!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree...hypo stinks. Hang in there! You will feel so much better. Sounds like you have a great doctor!


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

That sounds wonderful! Good for you!


----------

